
Creating a generation of car hackers - sinzone
http://blog.apigee.com/detail/two_ton_api_client_creating_a_generation_of_car_hackers/
======
sliverstorm
WOW. Netflix makes up 20% of traffic from 8-10pm? That's kind of disturbing,
and suddenly some political perspectives on the internet seem a little less
insane.

(not that I suddenly support those perspectives)

~~~
tesseract
Right. In the future, voice and/or TV will no longer be able to subsidize home
broadband. Likewise, voice and SMS will no longer be able to subsidize mobile
data (there's a thread on the front page right now related to AT&T Wireless
feeling the heat in this regard).

